
Poll: Most say they won't go to gym, restaurants despite reopening - joeyespo
https://thehill.com/homenews/news/499135-poll-most-say-they-wont-go-to-gym-restaurants-despite-reopening
======
rmason
I'd like to see that poll by age. I'm over sixty and personally while I will
get a haircut definitely not going back to my life before the virus until
there's a vaccine. I've postponed a trip to SF twice and told those I'd be
seeing not to plan to seeing me out there until 2021.

